# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  استراژي حفظ اطلاعات در شبكه

## behrouz110

با سلام
اين مقاله رو خوندم فكر كردم اينجا قرارش بدم تا دوستان هم نظر بدن
اطلاعات در سازمان ها و موسسات مدرن، بمنزله شاهرگ حياتي محسوب مي گردد . دستيابي به اطلاعات و عرضه مناسب و سريع آن، همواره مورد توجه سازمان هائي است که اطلاعات در آنها داراي نقشي محوري و سرنوشت ساز است . سازمان ها و موسسات مي بايست يک زير ساخت مناسب اطلاعاتي را براي خود ايجاد و در جهت انظباط اطلاعاتي در سازمان خود حرکت نمايند . اگر مي خواهيم ارائه دهنده اطلاعات در عصر اطلاعات بوده و صرفا" مصرف کننده اطلاعات نباشيم ، در مرحله نخست مي بايست فرآيندهاي توليد ،عرضه و استفاده از اطلاعات را در سازمان خود قانونمد نموده و در مراحل بعد ، امکان استفاده از اطلاعات ذيربط را براي متقاضيان ( محلي،جهاني ) در سريعترين زمان ممکن فراهم نمائيم . سرعت در توليد و عرضه اطلاعات ارزشمند ، يکي از رموز موفقيت سازمان ها و موسسات در عصر اطلاعات است . پس از ايجاد انظباط اطلاعاتي، مي بايست با بهره گيري از شبکه هاي کامپيوتري زمينه استفاده قانومند و هدفمند از اطلاعات را براي سايرين فراهم کرد . اطلاعات ارائه شده مي تواند بصورت محلي ( اينترانت ) و يا جهاني ( اينترنت ) مورد استفاده قرار گيرد . فراموش نکنيم در اين هنگامه اطلاعاتي، مصرف کنندگان اطلاعات داراي حق مسلم انتخاب مي باشند و در صورتيکه سازمان و يا موسسه اي در ارائه اطلاعات سهوا" و يا تعمدا" دچار اختلال و يا مشکل گردد ، دليلي بر توقف عملکرد مصرف کنندگان اطلاعات تا بر طرف نمودن مشکل ما ، وجود نخواهد داشت . سازمان ها و موسسات مي بايست خود را براي نبردي سخت در عرضه و ارائه اطلاعات آماده نمايند و در اين راستا علاوه بر پتانسيل هاي سخت افزاري و نرم افزاري استفاده شده ، از تدبير و دورانديشي فاصله نگيرند . در ميدان عرضه و ارائه اطلاعات ، کسب موفقيت نه بدليل ضعف ديگران بلکه بر توانمندي ما استوار خواهد بود. مصرف کنندگان اطلاعات، قطعا" ارائه دهندگان اطلاعاتي را برمي گزيند که نسبت به توان و پتانسيل آنان اطمينان حاصل کرده باشند . آيا سازمان ما در عصر اطلاعات به پتانسيل هاي لازم در اين خصوص دست پيدا کرده است ؟ آيا در سازمان ما بستر و ساختار مناسب اطلاعاتي ايجاد شده است ؟ آيا گردش امور در سازمان ما مبتني بر يک سيستم اطلاعاتي مدرن است ؟ آيا سازمان ما قادر به تعامل اطلاعاتي با ساير سازمان ها است ؟ آيا در سازمان ما نقاط تماس اطلاعاتي با دنياي خارج از سازمان تدوين شده است ؟ آيا فاصله توليد و استفاده از اطلاعات در سازمان ما به حداقل مقدار خود رسيده است ؟ آيا اطلاعات قابل عرضه سازمان ما ، در سريعترين زمان و با کيفيتي مناسب در اختيار مصرف کنندگان متقاضي قرار مي گيرد ؟ حضور يک سازمان در عرصه جهاني ، صرفا" داشتن يک وب سايت با اطلاعات ايستا نخواهد بود . امروزه ميليون ها وب سايت بر روي اينترنت وجود داشته که هر روز نيز به تعداد آنان افزوده مي گردد . کاربران اينترنت براي پذيرش سايت سازمان ما ، دلايل موجه اي را دنبال خواهند کرد . در اين هنگامه سايت داشتن و راه اندازي سايت ، اصل موضوع که همانا ايجاد يک سازمان مدرن اطلاعاتي است ، فراموش نگردد. سازمان ما در اين راستا چگونه حرکت کرده و مختصات آن در نقشه اطلاعاتي يک سازمان مدرن چيست ؟
بديهي است ارائه دهندگان اطلاعات خود در سطوحي ديگر به مصرف کنندگان اطلاعات تبديل و مصرف کنندگان اطلاعات ، در حالات ديگر، خود مي تواند بعنوان ارائه دهنده اطلاعات مطرح گردند. مصرف بهينه و هدفمند اطلاعات در صورتيکه به افزايش آگاهي ، توليد و ارائه اطلاعات ختم شود، امري بسيار پسنديده خواهد بود . در غير اينصورت، مصرف مطلق و هميشگي اطلاعات بدون جهت گيري خاص ، بدترين نوع استفاده از اطلاعات بوده که قطعا" به سرانجام مطلوبي ختم نخواهد شد .

شبکه هاي کامپيوتري 
در صورتيکه قصد ارائه و يا حتي مصرف بهينه و سريع اطلاعات را داشته باشيم، مي بايست زير ساخت مناسب را در اين جهت ايجاد کنيم . شبکه هاي کامپيوتري ، بستري مناسب براي عرضه ، ارائه و مصرف اطلاعات مي باشند( دقيقا" مشابه نقش جاده ها در يک سيستم حمل و نقل) . عرضه ، ارائه و مصرف يک کالا نيازمند وجود يک سيستم حمل و نقل مطلوب خواهد بود. در صورتيکه سازمان و يا موسسه اي محصولي را توليد ولي قادر به عرضه آن در زمان مناسب ( قبل از اتمام تاريخ مصرف ) براي متقاضيان نباشد، قطعا" از سازمان ها ئي که توليدات خود را با بهره گيري از يک زير ساخت مناسب ، بسرعت در اختيار متقاضيان قرار مي دهند ، عقب خواهند افتاد . شايد بهمين دليل باشد که وجود جاده ها و زير ساخت هاي مناسب ارتباطي، بعنوان يکي از دلايل موفقيت برخي از کشورها در عصر انقلاب صنعتي ، ذکر مي گردد. فراموش نکنيم که امروزه زمان کهنه شدن اطلاعات از زمان توليد اطلاعات بسيار سريعتر بوده و مي بايست قبل از اتمام تاريخ مصرف اطلاعات با استفاده از زير ساخت مناسب ( شبکه هاي ارتباطي ) اقدام به عرضه آنان نمود. براي عرضه اطلاعات مي توان از امکاناتي ديگر نيز استفاده کرد ولي قطعا" شبکه هاي کامپيوتري بدليل سرعت ارتباطي بسيار بالا داراي نقشي کليدي و منحصر بفرد مي باشند . مثلا" مي توان مشخصات کالا و يا محصول توليد شده در يک سازمان را از طريق يک نامه به متقاضيان اعلام نمود ولي در صورتيکه سازماني در اين راستا از گزينه پست الکترونيکي استفاده نمايد ، قطعا" متقاضيان مربوطه در زماني بسيار سريعتر نسبت به مشخصات کالاي توليده شده ، آگاهي پيدا خواهند کرد . 

امنيت اطلاعات در شبکه هاي کامپيوتري 
بموازات حرکت بسمت يک سازمان مدرن و مبتني بر تکنولوژي اطلاعات، مي بايست تدابير لازم در رابطه با حفاظت از اطلاعات نيز انديشيده گردد. مهمترين مزيت و رسالت شبکه هاي کامپيوتري ، اشتراک منابع سخت افزاري و نرم افزاري است . کنترل دستيابي و نحوه استفاده از منابع به اشتراک گذاشته شده ، از مهمترين اهداف يک سيستم امنيتي در شبکه است . با گسترش شبکه هاي کامپيوتري خصوصا" اينترنت ، نگرش نسبت به امنيت اطلاعات و ساير منابع به اشتراک گذاشته شده ، وارد مرحله جديدي شده است . در اين راستا ، لازم است که هر سازمان براي حفاظت از اطلاعات ارزشمند ، پايبند به يک استراتژي خاص بوده و بر اساس آن سيستم امنيتي را اجراء و پياده سازي نمايد . عدم ايجاد سيستم مناسب امنيتي ، مي تواند پيامدهاي منفي و دور از انتظاري را بدنبال داشته باشد . استراتژي سازمان ما براي حفاظت و دفاع از اطلاعات چيست؟ در صورت بروز مشکل امنيتي در رابطه با اطلاعات در سازمان ، بدنبال کدامين مقصر مي گرديم ؟ شايد اگر در چنين مواردي ، همه مسائل امنيتي و مشکلات بوجود آمده را به خود کامپيوتر نسبت دهيم ، بهترين امکان برون رفت از مشکل بوجود آمده است ، چراکه کامپيوتر توان دفاع کردن از خود را ندارد . آيا واقعا" روش و نحوه برخورد با مشکل بوجود آمده چنين است ؟ در حاليکه يک سازمان براي خريد سخت افزار نگراني هاي خاص خود را داشته و سعي در برطرف نمودن معقول آنها دارد ، آيا براي امنيت و حفاظت از اطلاعات نبايد نگراني بمراتب بيشتري در سازمان وجود داشته باشد ؟ 

استراتژي
دفاع در عمق ، عنوان يک استراتژي عملي بمنظور نيل به تضمين و ايمن سازي اطلاعات در محيط هاي شبکه امروزي است . استراتژي فوق، يکي از مناسبترين و عملي ترين گزينه هاي موجود است که متاثر از برنامه هاي هوشمند برخاسته از تکنيک ها و تکنولوژي هاي متفاوت تدوين مي گردد . استراتژي پيشنهادي ، بر سه مولفه متفاوت ظرفيت هاي حفاظتي ، هزينه ها و رويکردهاي عملياتي تاکيد داشته و توازني معقول بين آنان را برقرار مي نمايد . دراين مقاله به بررسي عناصر اصلي و نقش هر يک از آنان در استراتژي پيشنهادي، پرداخته خواهد شد. 

دشمنان، انگيزه ها ، انواع حملات اطلاعاتي 
بمنظور دفاع موثر و مطلوب در مقابل حملات به اطلاعات و سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي ، يک سازمان مي بايست دشمنان، پتانسيل و انگيزه هاي آنان و انواع حملات را بدرستي براي خود آناليز تا از اين طريق ديدگاهي منطقي نسبت به موارد فوق ايجاد و در ادامه امکان برخورد مناسب با آنان فراهم گردد .اگر قصد تجويز دارو براي بيماري وجود داشته باشد ، قطعا" قبل از معاينه و آناليز وضعيت بيمار، اقدام به تجويز دارو براي وي نخواهد شد. در چنين مواري نمي توان براي برخورد با مسائل پويا از راه حل هاي مشابه و ايستا استفاده کرد .بمنظور ارائه راهکارهاي پويا و متناسب با مسائل متغير، لازم است در ابتدا نسبت به کالبد شکافي دشمنان ، انگيزه ها و انواع حملات ، شناخت مناسبي ايجاد گردد.

دشمنان ، شامل سارقين اطلاعاتي ، مجرمان ،دزدان کامپيوتري ، شرکت هاي رقيب و ... مي باشد. 

انگيزه ها ي موجود شامل : جمع آوري هوشمندانه، دستبرد فکري ( عقلاني ) ،عدم پذيرش سرويس ها ، کنف کردن ،احساس غرور و مورد توجه واقع شدن ، با شد . 

انواع حملات شامل : مشاهده غيرفعال ارتباطات ، حملات به شبکه هاي فعال، حملات از نزديک( مجاورت سيستم ها ) ، سوء استفاده و بهره برداري خوديان ( محرمان ) و حملات مربوط به ارائه دهندگان صنعتي يکي از منابع تکنولوژي اطلاعات ، است . 

سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي و شبکه هاي کامپيوتري اهداف مناسب و جذابي براي مهاجمان اطلاعاتي مي باشند . بنابراين لازم است، تدابير لازم در خصوص حفاظت سيستم ها و شبکه ها در مقابل انواع متفاوت حملاتي اطلاعاتي انديشيده گردد. بمنظور آناليز حملات اطلاعاتي و اتخاذ راهکار مناسب بمنظور برخورد با آنان، لازم است در ابتدا با انواع حملات اطلاعات آشنا شده تا از اين طريق امکان برخورد مناسب و سيستماتيک با هريک از آنان فراهم گردد . قطعا" وقتي ما شناخت مناسبي را نسبت به نوع و علل حمله داشته باشيم ، قادر به برخورد منطقي با آن بگونه اي خواهيم بود که پس از برخورد، زمينه تکرار موارد مشابه حذف گردد . 
انواع حملات اطلاعاتي بشرح ذيل مي باشند :

غيرفعال 
فعال 
نزديک ( مجاور) 
خودي ها ( محرمان ) 
عرضه ( توزيع ) 

ويژگي هر يک از انواع حملات فوق ، بشرح زير مي باشد :

غير فعال (Passive) . اين نوع حملات شامل: آناليزترافيک شبکه ،شنود ارتباطات حفاظت نشده، رمزگشائي ترافيک هاي رمز شده ضعيف و بدست آوردن اطلاعات معتبري همچون رمز عبور مي باشد . ره گيري غيرفعال عمليات شبکه ، مي تواند به مهاجمان، هشدارها و اطلاعات لازم را در خصوص عمليات قريب الوقوعي که قرار است در شبکه اتفاق افتند بدهد( قرار است از مسير فوق در آينده محموله اي ارزشمند عبور داده شود !) ، را خواهد داد .پيامدهاي اين نوع حملات ، آشکارشدن اطلاعات و يا فايل هاي اطلاعاتي براي يک مهاجم ، بدون رضايت و آگاهي کاربر خواهد بود . 

فعال (Active) .اين نوع حملات شامل : تلاش در جهت خنثي نمودن و يا حذف ويژگي هاي امنيتي ، معرفي کدهاي مخرب ، سرقت و يا تغيير دادن اطلاعات مي باشد . حملات فوق ، مي تواند از طريق ستون فقرات يک شبکه ، سوء استفاده موقت اطلاعاتي ، نفوذ الکترونيکي در يک قلمرو بسته و حفاظت شده و يا حمله به يک کاربر تاييد شده در زمان اتصال به يک ناحيه بسته و حفاظت شده ، بروز نمايد . پيامد حملات فوق ، افشاي اطلاعات ، اشاعه فايل هاي اطلاعاتي ، عدم پذيرش سرويس و يا تغيير در داده ها ، خواهد بود.

مجاور (Close-in) .اين نوع حملات توسط افراديکه در مجاورت ( نزديکي ) سيستم ها قرار دارند با استفاده از تسهيلات موجود ، با يک ترفندي خاص بمنظور نيل به اهدافي نظير : اصلاح ، جمع آوري و انکار دستيابي به اطلاعات باشد، صورت مي پذيرد . حملات مبتني بر مجاورت فيزيکي ، از طريق ورود مخفيانه ، دستيابي باز و يا هردو انجام مي شود . 

خودي (Insider) . حملات خودي ها ، مي تواند بصورت مخرب و يا غير مخرب جلوه نمايد . حملات مخرب از اين نوع شامل استراق سمع تعمدي ، سرقت و يا آسيب رساني به اطلاعات ، استفاده از اطلاعات بطرزي کاملا" شيادانه و فريب آميز و يا رد دستيابي ساير کاربران تاييد شده باشد . حملات غير مخرب از اين نوع ، عموما" بدليل سهل انگاري ( حواس پرتي ) ، فقدان دانش لازم و يا سرپيچي عمدي از سياست هاي امنيتي صورت پذيرد.

توزيع (Distribution) . حملات از اين نوع شامل کدهاي مخربي است که در زمان تغيير سخت افزار و يا نرم افزار در محل مربوطه ( کارخانه ، شرکت ) و يا در زمان توزيع آنها ( سخت افزار ، نرم افزار) جلوه مي نمايد . اين نوع حملات مي تواند، کدهاي مخربي را در بطن يک محصول جاسازي نمايد . نظير يک درب از عقب که امکان دستيابي غيرمجاز به اطلاعات و يا عمليات سيستم در زمان آتي را بمنظور سوء استفاده اطلاعاتي ، فراهم مي نمايد .

در اين رابطه لازم است ، به ساير موارد نظير آتس سوزي ، سيل ، قطع برق و خطاي کاربران نيز توجه خاصي صورت پذيرد . در بخش دوم اين مقاله ، به بررسي روش هاي ايمن سازي اطلاعات بمنظور نيل به يک استراتژي خاص امنيتي ، خواهيم پرداخت . 
منبع http://www.srco.ir :

----------

